# Entry level CPC (ICD-10&9) looking for an opprtunity, Boston & Remote



## magori (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi!

I was trained Inpatient coding of ICD-10 in a coding company.
I'm looking for an opportunity (job & internship) coding/ billing/ patient account etc. I live in Boston.

Please send me e-mail, yukot77@yahoo.com.
Thank you very much!

RESUME

SKILLS
?         Inpatient and Outpatient Coding
?         ICD-10 & 9, CPT, HCPCS, DRG & APC Assignments
?         CMS 1500 and UB-04 Claim Forms
?         Healthcare Reimbursement
?         Anatomy, Physiology, Pharmacology, Terminology
?         Knowledge of HIPAA and Patient Confidentiality
?         Microsoft Office (Word, Excel, Outlook)
?         3M Encoder / 3M Reference Software / Webstrat
?         Managed Care Regulations / Coding Guidelines
?         Medicare / Medicaid Reimbursements
?         Hospital Information Systems: Chart Assembly, Access, Storage, and Status Tracking

CERTIFICATION
CPC - Certified Professional Coder exam passed June 2014                                                                                 
EDUCATION                                                                                                 

ICD-10 Fast Track ? Career Step -completion                                                                         November 2014

Inpatient & Outpatient Medical Coding and Billing (AHIMA Approved) ?    Career Step                                                                                May 2014
Certificate of Graduation 
?Coursework included: Medical Terminology, Anatomy, Physiology, Pharmacology, ICD-9, CPT (including E/M) and HCPCS Level II coding.
?Included training in the audit of codes on claim forms, process of managing, appealing, and submitting claims for various third-party payers including Medicaid and Medicare as well as liability and worker?s compensation and following the claim through its submission, processing, adjudication, and payment.
?Experience coding over 250 outpatient reports and 75 authentic inpatient records. 
?Types of reports including: Consultations, Emergency Room reports, History and Physical reports, Laboratory reports, Operative reports, Physician Orders, Procedure Notes, Progress Notes, Radiology reports, and Pathology reports. 
?Coded reports in a variety of specialties including: obstetrics, gynecology, internal medicine, dermatology, diagnostic radiology, interventional radiology, general surgery, orthopedics, gastroenterology, trauma surgery, family/general practice, infectious disease, psychiatry, oncology, ENT, physical therapy, cardiology, plastic surgery, pulmonology, emergency department, hematology, neurology, neurosurgery, vascular surgery, etc.

Bachelor of Arts                                                                      March 1991                           
SERVICE                                                                                                     Volunteer, Mount Auburn Hospital (Cambridge, MA)                                                                         January 2015-August    
?Replenishing of supplies of equipments and sterilizing computers in Emergency Room.                   

EXPERIENCE                                                                                                Inpatient Coding Trainee,  IOD Incorporated (Green Bay, WI)                                                            May 4th 2015 ? July 24th 2015
?Acquired ICD-10-CM & PCS coding skills in Inpatient setting for employment. 
?Experienced coding over 150 authentic inpatient records in a variety of specialties.


----------

